# no named rabbit passed in his sleep.



## irishlops (Dec 7, 2008)

this is a late post.

no name - 1st agust 2008- 9th of october thursday 2008 RIP

well to cut the long story short........ 

{i got caramel and no name , bro and sis in a breeder farm shop, he was a nice rabbit } 

no- name has a white flash on his forehead. the day he came home, caramel and him boned. i made kissing soungs and he done huge binkys. he was happy....

i went out to clean out hutch... i stroked no name. i wemt to pick him up,but this goo came out of his backside, cold and gooy. i wiped my hand and got caramel away down the stair bit of the hutch.

i wiped his bottom with with warm water cotton wool pads and clean hay for him. i went to clean out his and caramels hutch... i feed him and caramel and water to them.

the next day he was up and about. but still had goo. i wiped him and feed him and caramel. i looked on the internet, no joy. i went out to watch him doing rabbit like things. normal. but then i herad him grindin.... i knew he could be happy but it was WAY to loud... i ran in to the house, i got a box with water, food, hay, hotwater bottle, and brought him and caramel in. 

the next day he was not eatin. i got the siringe and feed him a mixture of water and sugar and salt and some other things, i got on a good rabbit site.he finally took the siringe. i cleanned his bum and caramel started to race around the small space. my mum put her, sadly out in to hutch. she was digging in his body and the box. she wanted out. i gave him black berry leaves and dandilions. every 15 mins he was grinding.:bunnyangel2:

caramel came 2 c him every day. i looked at him. he was perky.

still on the siringe he was weak. 

on night he was getting really well.

then after dinner, he went down hill, the day before caramel was nuding his head up.

he could not lift his head. my mum lifted him out and washed him in the basin in the sink. she told me was not goin 2 make it the night. but i knew that before.from then on i held him. a hot wter bottle on my lap, him in my arms on lap. i named him Joesph- because i was like the foster "father" to him and francis, like St franis of assic, patron saint of animal.

Jospeh-francis.

my mum told me to get in 2 my pjs. i got up and he used every last bit of energy to struggled over to me. i sat there for a good more 4 hours. reaching 10 o clock my mum said it was time to go to bed. it was a school night. i feel gilty leaving him, since wat he done earlier.....i went to bed and got up to cheack him. he was a sleep but alive. i knew he had no energy to grind. the clock went off. later. at 2 o clock i felt like getting up. i did not. i got up. he was gone.

i never rally got to grevie. he was a stupid rabbit as my dad would say.ink iris:

i could not go to a vet. my family is not really rich. i have always wnted to be a vet, but i promised joesph franci i would hlp other bunnies and take care of his sister, caramel.. at the minute, caramel has her other bro and joesoph franic bro as a friend

i still feel giltly.... i loveyou bunnie. i onlyknew you for a little bit.

i love him. binky free, i love you RIP.............:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey,

I'm sorry you haven't had any replies yet. This forum moves quite slowly and it can be hard for people to read and respond. Hopefully you will get more replies though, just be patient 

I'm sorry you lost your bun. It sounds like you did everything you could at the time. You clearly loved him very much.

I am sure he is binkying free at Rainbow Bridge.

x


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I'm so very sorry that you lost your little bunny with no name. it sounds like he had enteritis. 

I'm so sorry for:bigtears: your loss; it is very sad 
Maureen :hug:


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh thats so sad, i am sorry.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Joseph-Francis. The important thing is that he felt loved right up til the end. Thanks for trying so hard. Give Carmel a little extra snuggle. I'm sure she misses him too.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry about your little bunny. At least he knew love in his short life, thanks to you.

Binky free, Joseph-Francis.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am so sorry.

Dave


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 9, 2008)

I am sorry :hug:

Autumn


----------



## BethM (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Joseph-Frances. 
Binky free, little guy.

:rainbow:


----------

